# Need Advice on Offer and Housing



## hksgp (May 19, 2008)

*Need Advice on Offer and Housing Please*

Hi, there,

Just received an offer for AED 550K pa + discretionary bonus + annual home leave + insurance for being a senior manager. Unfortunately, the net after estimated housing cost of AED 180K is less than what I am already getting as after tax earning net of housing at home now.

Is this sufficient for a family of 4, consider that we will continue to home school without having to pay for international school?

How does the cost of groceries compare to that of the US?

I was told there are plenty of decent 3-bedroom apartments and villas available around AED 180K. I was also told that apartments renting for AED 250K in the Internet City and Burj are in the high end and should not be used as benchmarks. Is this correct?

What would you recommend for the AED 180K price range with good amenities (such as hypermart) within the immediate vicinity of Internet City and Burj? What then is the commuting distance/time to Internet City and Burj?

I understand we have to pay up the rental in advance. How much will they customarily need for deposit? Is it difficult to recover that from the landlord?

How about the costs of ISP, cable TV, and cell phone subscriptions?

Would appreciate your insight as I will need to make a decision quickly. Any additional information you can provide will be helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You are considering taking a job for a lot less than what you are currently making?

All amenities around Internet City are nice. I'm on the other side of Sheik Zayed Road, so I can't speak to knowing the housing market over there. But I suspect you could find something nice for the 180K AED.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You won't get a 3 bed villa for AED 180K anywhere near those areas. Look at an apartment.

When you say Burj, do you mean Burj al Arab (hotel) or the new tower? The areas are quite different & we don't use Burj to describe an area. Please explain.

Rent is usually payable annually in advance.

As Ironhorse said, why, with a family, would you move for a lower income?

_


----------



## hksgp (May 19, 2008)

Thank you, Iron Horse and Elphaba!

I am trying to up my Base as we speak and the Bonus opportunity is well over 30%. That way, my fixed income will be higher and gives me a slight increase in net. I am upbeat about my ability to get a good Bonus but need to be realistic that it is only discretionary.

Sorry I just realized that I didn't pose the right question about accommodation. What I meant was that the office may either be in Internet City or Burj Dubai. I was told that apartment and villas there are on the higher end and should not be used as benchmarks.

I was advised to look at apartments and villas around the AED 180K range. My wife would very much prefer to be near a built up area with a major shopping mall and/or hypermart. We actually don't mind apartments so long as they are of decent quality. Which complex/development would you recommend and how far will be communte be? I recall The Springs being mentioned but not the others.

Do landlords require security deposits other than an advance for the whole year? If so, how much do they need? 1 or 2 months?

Since we have no clue how much more things cost in Dubai and we are concerned from all the emails we have read, I have asked for a look-see. That will also allow us a chance to determine if we can live with accommodations within our budget.

Any additional insight from you and others will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

As Elphaba said, you wont find villas for 180,000dhs near where you will be working.

To get an idea of villa/apartment costs have a look at Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Property in Dubai, Apartment and Villa with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.

They probably have the best website to get ideas from.

Landlords generally require the rent up front for 1 year + you will have to pay agents fees (approx 5%).
You will also have to connect with DEWA (Dubai Electricity + Water Authority), which I think off top of my hed is about 2,000 dhs, + there is a Municipality fee, which is about 5% of your rent. It is divided into 12 mnthly payments and added to your DEWA bill.

Mirdiff is less expensive for villas, as most of it is under the flight path, also the travel will be too far.

Cant help with price of groceries, but coming from Oz, they are about the same for us. Some things we find are cheaper, such as soft drinks,water, the majority of items are approx the same, such as rice, fruit + veg, + meat.


If you are home schooling ( we are too), then you will have a HUGE saving just there !!!

If you can, its always good for a look 1st.
Feel free to ask any other questions and we will do our best to help out.

Cheers


----------



## hksgp (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, sgilli3! This is very helpful.

It's good to know that prices for groceries are just about the same as OZ. At least I guess it wouldn't be as prohibitive as it is in Japan.

May have more questions after we get a final answer on the package and decide to take the look-see.

Best regards.


----------

